

Ask HN: Beating spam - qixxiq

The startup I'm working on requires a support ticket system thats currently receiving vast amounts of spam.<p>Anyone have any suggestions / know of any systems for getting rid of spam that <i>do not</i> lose legitimate emails?<p>I've been considering grey-listing, but delaying some support requests would just make our support seem worse than it is (generally we get &#60; 10 minute responses). I've filtered through GMail before, but occasionally their filter chokes and starts marking lots of legitimate emails as spam.<p>I'm considering writing my own system combining other ones I find (automatically white listing known clients). Does anyone have any experience with sending human verification messages?
I know occasionally I'll be sending them to email addressed faked by spammers, but I'll check SPF records before sending (and if people get annoyed it should really be their/their isp's responsibility to get the records up?)
======
_delirium
For an off-the-shelf system, I find SpamAssassin pretty good. Unless you crank
up the threshhold really aggressively, I haven't found it to give false
positives, though it does sometimes give false negatives.

------
ScottWhigham
Can you use Postini? That's been our favorite.

